# Как правильно снять образ системы?

## LinuxID

Есть установленная система с набором программ. Купили 90 компьютеров. Нужно правильно снять образ системы и переслать его поставщикам.

Как правильно снять такой образ системы и куда можно слить чтобы отправить ссылку на скачивание?

С помощью dd получается 80 Гб.

----------

## TigerJr

 *Quote:*   

> dd if=/dev/sda bs=1024 | gzip -9 > sda.raw.gz

 

если есть внешний IP то поднять веб сервак и дать им ссылку на архив по http

----------

